# My Personal Experience @ DA Clinic (DAPRS)



## tinzy

Hi everyone,

***My name is Tina and I wanted to share my plastic surgery experience in Korea with DA Plastic Surgery. I was NOT paid or sponsored to advertise the clinic. You may see my before/after pictures on the clinic’s social media sites, but I volunteered for the staff to use them because I had such a positive experience. I just saw that another user posted her review on DA and she was a selected as a model for the clinic. I'll be giving you my perspective as an ordinary patient.***

*BACKGROUND:*
*3 years before:*
I went to a large well-known plastic surgery clinic in Gangnam. I had non-incisional eyelid surgery, epicanthoplasty, and rhinoplasty using a silicone implant and my own nasal cartilage for the tip. I had typical small eyes vertically and laterally. The consultant recommended non-incisional and I liked that it involved less healing time. My original nose was quite short so the doctor recommended lengthening it. My experience with this clinic was the typical “factory” experience.

*3 years later:*
My eyes were very droopy and uneven. The epi was noticeably uneven as well as the eyelids. I was in obvious need of ptosis correction too. My nose tip became droopy and looked even more short than originally. It was also crooked and lacked any definition or shape. I HATED my nose and eyes so much. It was a little depressing seeing pictures of myself and I didn’t like looking at myself in the mirror. I would never go back to that clinic even if they fixed it for free.

*Spring/Summer 2016:*
I started researching clinics for revision double eyelid and rhinoplasty. I narrowed it down to TLPS and Wonjin. Then I came on PurseForum. I saw a lot of posts mentioning TLPS, Wonjin, ID, View, MVP, Trend, Banobagi, etc. However there was one clinic I kept seeing pop up which was DAPRS. I had never heard of it before, but I noticed that users kept saying positive things about DA mainly in regards to facial contouring. I never thought about doing facial contouring before, but when I looked at the website I was so impressed with their results. They were dramatic, but not plastic monster looking. I did an online consultation request for eyes/nose revision and I received a quick reply the next day. Their English consultant was also very fluent so it made me feel even better. I don’t know about all of you, but my first impression of a clinic begins as soon as I contact them. Many other clinics took too long to reply or their lack of English ability made me uncomfortable. At this point my feeling toward DA was a good one.

My main point of contact was through a staff member named Sky. I could not have gone through this experience without her. She makes herself available for any questions/concerns and speaks English very well. She’s incredibly sweet and pretty—looks like doll! When I arrived at the clinic I also met another English-speaking staff member named Sarah who is also very helpful and friendly. I think a big part of why I enjoyed my time at DA was because of Sky and Sarah. I definitely plan to stay in contact with both of them because they’re two of the coolest people you will ever meet. I confirmed my arrival date with Sky and she set up my consultation. Easy!

*CONSULTATION DAY:*
DA clinic is super easy to find and in a great location. I first met Sarah one of the English speaking staff members. She introduced herself and walked me into the clinic to help me get settled. The overall vibe of the clinic is clean and relaxing. It has a nice modern interior that makes you feel welcomed. I filled out my paperwork and then waited to consult with the doctors. At this point something took a hold of me. I originally came for just eye and nose revision. However, I thought since I’m here and Dr. Lee is one of the best surgeons in the world for facial contouring…I might as well? At this point I said to myself “why not?” and opted for a breast consultation too. #YOLO! After taking my “before” pictures it was time to meet the doctors. I was a little nervous, but I was feeling really good about everything once I was actually there in person.

*Consult w/ Dr. Lee (facial contouring):*
Dr. Lee is the head of the clinic and one of the most talented surgeons for facial contouring. When I first met him I was surprised because he was quite young looking and actually pretty cute! Usually you’d expect an old and grumpy looking doctor to be the boss, but not in this case  I told him that I didn’t want a super fake look and I definitely didn’t want a pointy chin. He agreed and said that I didn’t need zygoma reduction because my face wasn’t that wide to begin with. He suggested slimming my jaw, moving my chin forward, and doing some fat grafting. He wasn’t pushy and didn’t suggest unnecessary procedures. I definitely have a lot of respect for him because his results with previous patients are absolutely stunning.

*Consult w/ Dr. Ahn (rhinoplasty):*
Later I met with Dr. Ahn who did my rhinoplasty. He suggested lengthening my nose, which I 100% agreed with. He said that he would extend the tip of my nose because it was short and that the bridge was already high enough. The tip extension would be done through donated cartilage. I was a little nervous about this consult in particular because I hated my previous nose so much, but Dr. Ahn made it clear what he could achieve and that I wouldn’t be disappointed!

*Consult w/ Dr. Jang (eyes):*
Dr. Jang is the only woman surgeon at the clinic and she is super cool—she’s like Superwoman! She also speaks English very well so I didn’t need Sky or Sarah to translate. She noted that my previous double eyelid surgery and epi were not done very well and that she would do her best to correct it. Dr. Jang recommended ptosis correction along with incisional double eyelid surgery. We also agreed to extend the outer corners too. She’s very meticulous with her work so I felt really good knowing that she was going to operate on me.

*Consult w/ Dr. Koo (breast):*
Dr. Koo does DA’s breast augmentations. I thought about getting implants before in the U.S., but I was always scared it would look too big and fake. When I looked at Dr. Koo’s before/after pictures I immediately wanted him to do my breast augmentation. He has a good eye and knows what will look good on your body. He helps you achieve balance with your body proportions. I tried on a couple implant sizes using a bra. He went over the different types of implants, saline vs. silicone, teardrop vs. round, inframmary incision (under breast) vs. transaxillary incision (armpit). He definitely knows what will work best for you, so he helped guide me through these decisions. I ended up getting round silicone implants with an inframmary incision and we decided to go with 354cc. My implants are also made by Natrelle which is a high quality brand approved by the FDA and commonly used in the U.S.

 It was a long day because I was getting so many surgeries, but I felt confident that I was in good hands. All of the doctors are extremely talented and knowledgeable. Of course they have busy schedules, but I never felt rushed. They made me feel comfortable by giving their honest opinions and assuring me that they would perform surgery with great care and safety. At the end of the day, their goal is simple: they want to make you look good.

I’m not going to post prices of the surgeries publicly. This is because everyone’s body is different and the prices will vary from case to case depending on severity. If you’re really concerned with costs, definitely email the clinic for an estimate with your pictures. I can honestly say they don't overcharge foreigners.

Surgery, recovery, and my concluding thoughts will be in the next post!


----------



## tinzy

*SURGERY DAY:*
The day of the surgeries I came to the clinic at 10AM. I changed into the hospital gown, washed my face, and gargled solution to clean my mouth (because you can’t brush your teeth the first few days after facial contouring). I waited in the consult room and each doctor met with me once more to go over the procedures. Sarah went in the operating room with me to go over basics. It wasn’t my first time having surgery so I wasn’t too nervous. Dr. Kim was the anesthesiologist for my surgery. His voice is very kind and comforting to hear. He speaks English so I remember hearing him introduce himself and telling me that he was going to make me fall asleep. It was all very standard and before I knew it I was asleep!

*8 Hours Later…*
I woke up and felt very sore. I wasn’t in a lot of pain, but I was EXTREMELY thirsty. You can’t drink water for an hour after surgery. I think this was the most uncomfortable part. The nurses monitored me throughout the night and made sure I was ok. For me, the breast implants made it very difficult to move. I think if I had just done surgeries on my face I would’ve been fine, but combining it with breast implants made it very hard.

*RECOVERY*:
I was allowed to go back to my guesthouse the next day. Moving around was so difficult. I couldn’t even open a bottle of water because my arms were sore. I had to make sure to gargle a saline solution to clean my mouth because of the incisions inside. My chin was numb and I couldn’t open my mouth very well. I couldn’t really breathe through my nose because of the bandage and cast, and of course I had trouble moving around because of the breasts. I had to take my medication 3 times a day, but otherwise I was in bed for pretty much the first week.

After the second day of recovery I had a follow up appointment. They will check to make sure everything is ok and will wash your hair for you. I felt a lot better after they did that for me 

After about a week I went in for another follow up appointment. They took out the stitches from my eyes and nose. My nose cast and dressing were taken off, and the facial contouring bandages were taken off too. I felt so much better. The first few days were awful. However, I think after one week everything starts to get better. Even though I was still swollen I knew that I liked the results. The doctors came to check on the progress and they were satisfied with the results too. Dr. Lee went over the scans of my face from before and after. He went over the results and said from now on I will keep deswelling and my face will get better and better. Dr. Jang looked over my eyes and said they looked very pretty. Dr. Ahn checked my nose and said it turned out great. Dr. Koo checked my breasts and was very happy with how they turned out (he jokingly said, "I think I like the results even better than you!" lol). All the doctors and myself were actually surprised that my face wasn’t that swollen just after one week. Either way they did a laser dewswelling treatment.

After about another week I had my third follow up appointment. They took out the stiches from my mouth and did more laser deswelling treatments.

Another week passed by until my last follow up appointment. This was with Dr. Koo so he could check my breasts one more time before I flew back home. They prescribed more medicine and just like that my time at DA came to an end.

*CONCLUSION:*
I have to be honest. Since I did so many surgeries, the few days of recovery were really tough. In the beginning I regretted getting so much done, but now that I’m healed I’m actually glad I was able to do it all at once. I’m still a little swollen and I will be for a few more months, but people say I don’t look very swollen! The aftercare was also fantastic. A really crucial factor in successful results is staying in Korea long enough to heal!

I also think it’s really important to develop a good relationship with your clinic. Don’t make price your top concern when selecting a place. Although my surgeries were not cheap...think about it. Do you really want cheap surgery? It's SURGERY. Surgery is an investment and you get what you pay for. Also, don’t go into the consultation thinking that you know everything just because you Googled it. Listen to the doctor’s recommendation, they’re the expert and not you. Be respectful and be realistic.

I believe that my results turned out so well because I didn’t have unrealistic expectations. Yes, you can search for pictures of results you’d like to have, but in the end everyone’s anatomy is different. I never showed the doctor a picture of someone else and said “I want to look exactly like her.” I think this is the wrong way to approach surgery because you’ll only be disappointed in the end. Yes, you should have an idea of what kind of results you’d like to achieve, but don’t expect an exact replica of someone else’s features. They can only enhance and tweak what you already have.

I’m so grateful to DA for being so wonderful. The doctors, nurses, Sarah and Sky made everything worth it! I read so many nightmare stories and bad experiences with other clinics, so I'm really lucky to have discovered DA Clinic. You have to suffer for a few days in order to have the results you desire. Looking back I would do it again without hesitation. In my case I was really unhappy with the way I looked. People will judge me for going through all of this, but I’m very satisfied with the results. Many say that your happiness begins from the inside out, but I really think my surgeries allowed me to finally like myself. I regret nothing


----------



## tinzy




----------



## Kebro

Thank you for your story, Tinzy! You look so good! I am considering DAPRS for vline and rhinoplasty, you make me more at ease with their care  Were you alone in Korea? Also, how long until you were able to eat normally?


----------



## carlabell

wow tina
thankyou for your detailed review, ive been looking into alot of DA reviews and tis really helps alot
you look like you are recovering really well, looks like you swelling is all gone?
and im curious about your breast surgery, does it feel natural?
it looks great did you get the teardrop implants?


----------



## gil_taylor

great! thankyou
i love that you uploaded photos  you look so pretty


----------



## Blobvy

You look amazing! In most pictures I have seen from Darps everyone had pretty pointy chins, but your chin look so natural, exactly like I want mine. Which surgical procedure did he do to your chin?


----------



## tinzy

@Kebro  No, I wasn’t alone. I have friends there who helped me. I’d say it was about 2 weeks till I was able to eat normally. I still can’t open my mouth wide and sometimes it feels stiff and sore, but I’m only a month in recovery.

@carlabell  Swelling can last even up to a year, so no it’s not all gone just yet. My implants feel pretty natural to me, and as I already mentioned I had round implants 

@Blobvy  Dr. Lee moved my chin forward using forwarding genioplasty. No chin implant used.


----------



## oreocream

This is good stuff. Thanks for the DA review tinzy!


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

OP you look great! thank u for review ^^



Blobvy said:


> You look amazing! In most pictures I have seen from Darps everyone had pretty pointy chins, but your chin look so natural, exactly like I want mine. Which surgical procedure did he do to your chin?



which pics are these? the ones on their site?


----------



## MissOrange

Wow you look so beautiful @tinzy. I agree Sky and Sarah are super. I even told Sky that she is mentioned a lot in the purse forum and she blushed! She stayed with me in theatre until I fell asleep. I had a long chat with Sarah. Did you know she was a junior hospital doctor! I would definitely recommend DA for facial contouring based on all their positive reviews. I wish I had asked for a consult for zygoma reduction while I was there. Your nose is really beautiful! Sadly I have a short nose. Which donor site cartilage did they use? Rib, ear or silicone? Very tempted to ask for zygoma reduction with Dr Lee and a tip extension with Dr Ahn! And good to hear you got Allergan breast implants. These are US FDA approved.


----------



## Bellaroo_23

beautiful  great results!
@ABCchoco


----------



## Hikaribelle

Hi @tinzy, thanks for your review. You look very pretty . I will consider DA if I ever need another touch-up. Were you asleep for the eyelid part of your surgery too? How did Dr. Jang know if everything was going to be symmetrical?


----------



## tinzy

Hikaribelle said:


> Hi @tinzy, thanks for your review. You look very pretty . I will consider DA if I ever need another touch-up. Were you asleep for the eyelid part of your surgery too? How did Dr. Jang know if everything was going to be symmetrical?


They did my eyes first so I was able to open and close my eye for that part. I wasn't put to sleep until after my eyes were done.


----------



## gobeautysave

Thanks for the post, you look great!  DA is definitely one of the top clinics.


----------



## carlabell

tinzy said:


> They did my eyes first so I was able to open and close my eye for that part. I wasn't put to sleep until after my eyes were done.


 did you feel anything? you were awake the whole eye surgery?


----------



## Summerflower0

Wow, you look very nice particularly eyes and v line!!!


----------



## Nikkib99

Just did my revisional DES with Dr. Jang from DA yesterday.
Originally I had my mind set on MVP because of all the positive things I've read about Dr.Seo from this forum. However my airbnb host who i've met had her DES revision at DA and after reading this topic, I decided to go in for a consultation with DA first. 
I had to wait a long time because I didn't book an appointment, just walked in. 
When I finally got a chance to consult with Dr.Jang, I was surprised how good her english was. I was able to tell her everything without having someone translate for me. I think that was super important because sometimes translators aren't able to fully convey what you want. 
However, I did have a translator for the consultant and all the other little things. She was super nice and extremely helpful and accompanied me for the majority of the time. 
If anyone decides to go to DA, and needs an english-korean consultant, definitely look for Eva. She's fairly new but so so nice and helpful!
Overall, other than the wait, my experience at DA was pleasant. 
They had a blood test, and other tests before administering anesthesia to me. The first place I had my DES done didn't do any of that. I guess DA is super careful and safer that way. 
It's going to be a week before I return to get my stitches off so I'd definitely come back with updates!


----------



## HANALYMI

Nikkib99 said:


> Just did my revisional DES with Dr. Jang from DA yesterday.
> Originally I had my mind set on MVP because of all the positive things I've read about Dr.Seo from this forum. However my airbnb host who i've met had her DES revision at DA and after reading this topic, I decided to go in for a consultation with DA first.
> I had to wait a long time because I didn't book an appointment, just walked in.
> When I finally got a chance to consult with Dr.Jang, I was surprised how good her english was. I was able to tell her everything without having someone translate for me. I think that was super important because sometimes translators aren't able to fully convey what you want.
> However, I did have a translator for the consultant and all the other little things. She was super nice and extremely helpful and accompanied me for the majority of the time.
> If anyone decides to go to DA, and needs an english-korean consultant, definitely look for Eva. She's fairly new but so so nice and helpful!
> Overall, other than the wait, my experience at DA was pleasant.
> They had a blood test, and other tests before administering anesthesia to me. The first place I had my DES done didn't do any of that. I guess DA is super careful and safer that way.
> It's going to be a week before I return to get my stitches off so I'd definitely come back with updates!



Hi Nikki, can I ask what type of eye you go for, like paralel or taper? Is that a dramatic change? I intend to have my revision eyelid surgery at the end of this month. I havent heard much about DA before, but seeing the result of the thread starter here make me want to consult them so much. I just dont know the style of Dr. Jang. My eyes are small so I would like to make them bigger, but the surgery last year did not help me achieve that.


----------



## Nikkib99

HANALYMI said:


> Hi Nikki, can I ask what type of eye you go for, like paralel or taper? Is that a dramatic change? I intend to have my revision eyelid surgery at the end of this month. I havent heard much about DA before, but seeing the result of the thread starter here make me want to consult them so much. I just dont know the style of Dr. Jang. My eyes are small so I would like to make them bigger, but the surgery last year did not help me achieve that.



My original DES was in-out fold (parallel) so with this revision, I wanted it to stay the same as well. I don't think it'll hurt to consult DA or add it to your list of places to consult. I don't know Dr. Jang's style either so i can't tell you much. Also it's only day 2 post op so i don't know the end results.


----------



## shawtysoo

Nikkib99 said:


> My original DES was in-out fold (parallel) so with this revision, I wanted it to stay the same as well. I don't think it'll hurt to consult DA or add it to your list of places to consult. I don't know Dr. Jang's style either so i can't tell you much. Also it's only day 2 post op so i don't know the end results.


Hello, Nikki. How's your recovery going? Ive heard that revision surgery is normally more complicating than primary surgery..
Actually I'm also having revision eye surgery with nose surgery. I didn't visit DA but I think DA is pretty popular too. I visited View and will have surgery there in the end of this year.
I hope everythings going to be well for me and keep us updated your recovery Nikky!


----------



## ABCchoco

Hi~ @tinzy  Thank you very much for sharing your experiences. 
I have plan to go to Korea for breast augmentation.
I have my wish list of hospital. Probably I m gonna go to DA or View. 
I am so impressed your B&F pictures, especially your breast...!
DA uses natrelle and View uses mentor. 
But I heard both implants don't have too much difference. Both are approved by FDA and Health and Welfare Canada.
What I am considering between both hospitals is the surgeon and price.
Is DA negotiable for the price?
Could you please let me know the price of breast augmentation?
Thank you!


----------



## Wangcherry

Is DA bigger than ID?
I heard DA's doctor worked at ID hospital, didn't it?


----------



## Luzie

Wangcherry said:


> Is DA bigger than ID?
> I heard DA's doctor worked at ID hospital, didn't it?



For now, no. DA was established a few years ago unlike big factory-like hospitals such as BK, ID and Grand who have been around for quite long.
From my knowledge, the head surgeon who is famous for FC is Dr Lee and he was previously from View. I'm not sure abt others.


----------



## Wangcherry

@Luzie  Thank you for your information!


----------



## Nikkib99

shawtysoo said:


> Hello, Nikki. How's your recovery going? Ive heard that revision surgery is normally more complicating than primary surgery..
> Actually I'm also having revision eye surgery with nose surgery. I didn't visit DA but I think DA is pretty popular too. I visited View and will have surgery there in the end of this year.
> I hope everythings going to be well for me and keep us updated your recovery Nikky!



I think you should definitely add DA to the list of places that you'd consult with. Revision surgery is more complicated then primary surgery but Dr. Jang at DA did a great job with my revision. Even though the stitches haven't been removed yet, I'm really happy with how my eyes look.
I went for a revision because my first clinic didn't do a satisfactory job with my eyelids. They made the ptosis too strong in one eye, and the eyelid wasn't even so it looks as if I had a lazy eye on one side. With this revision, I can already see that my lazy eye is gone and the eyelid height is balanced with the other side. Extremely extremely happy! Just waiting for the puffiness to go down. 
Actually I'm quite surprised that I've been experiencing minimal swelling and bruising, since the first time I had my DES, I bruised and swelled pretty badly. Feel free to PM me if you have any more questions!


----------



## carlabell

Nikkib99 said:


> I think you should definitely add DA to the list of places that you'd consult with. Revision surgery is more complicated then primary surgery but Dr. Jang at DA did a great job with my revision. Even though the stitches haven't been removed yet, I'm really happy with how my eyes look.
> I went for a revision because my first clinic didn't do a satisfactory job with my eyelids. They made the ptosis too strong in one eye, and the eyelid wasn't even so it looks as if I had a lazy eye on one side. With this revision, I can already see that my lazy eye is gone and the eyelid height is balanced with the other side. Extremely extremely happy! Just waiting for the puffiness to go down.
> Actually I'm quite surprised that I've been experiencing minimal swelling and bruising, since the first time I had my DES, I bruised and swelled pretty badly. Feel free to PM me if you have any more questions!


 
Thankyou for your input! it really help i need to ptosis for my eyes and have been considering DA for a long time
this gives me confidence


----------



## mblem

tinzy said:


> View attachment 3477721
> 
> View attachment 3477722
> 
> View attachment 3477724



You looked at bit like the Korean singer Lyn before. Results are so great, congrats! Did you mention in your posts how far post surgery these photos are from?


----------



## kellyp111

mblem said:


> You looked at bit like the Korean singer Lyn before. Results are so great, congrats! Did you mention in your posts how far post surgery these photos are from?


 i was wondering the same thing, im guessing around 1 or 2 months ?
she did mention it was around spring/summer that she did the surgery

i dont know much about ps but for she looks great for only 1-2 month recovery!

@tinzy i love your nose, it looks so feminine and natural!


----------



## lilypad91

tinzy said:


> View attachment 3477721
> 
> View attachment 3477722
> 
> View attachment 3477724


 you look so pretty! i love your nose ahahha sound funny..it really suits your face


----------



## lemon90

Great, thank you for detail review 
I'm thinking facial contouring and rhinoplasty at DA too. Maybe next year. 
This review is so good for my deciding.


----------



## krizzobizzle

This review is awesome. Super detailed.

I am very close to going with D.A now.

I'm transgender, and the one thing you mentioned about pointy chins is true for me also. I just want a slimmer more natural chin and jawline, without with the over-contouring I often see.

Do you think it would be ok to go alone to Korea and recover with these 3 surgeries? ( Fat Graft / V-Line / Zygoma )

I worry I wont be able to look after myself. I am going in December if anyone else has Korea on their mind.

Jen


----------



## carlabell

i assume that alot of the people on this thread are interested in DA hospital
so i wanted to shared this! i saw on there snapchat that they posted a video on youtube.
Ive noticed that ID  has alot of these videos and was hoping to see more of them at other hospitals...
so s pretty excited to finally see what the inside of the hospital looks like, so i thought i would share


----------



## Gats

Thanks for sharing that carlabell. I subscribe to all the Korean PS clinics I can, I didn't know DA had a channel til you posted this. ID and Wonjin put out a ton of videos, the quality varies. I hope DA can produces more videos like this where they document the whole process. I have to say one thing bothered me, the nurse drew blood with no gloves, I understand they do that in Korea but she also was touching the injection site with her bare fingers right before putting the needle in.


----------



## Snowliss

Hi, I am new to this forum. Have read tons of reviews yestday n today. DA also one of my shortlisted surgeon for jaw reduction/V-line till l read on this threat http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/negative-clinic-experiences.873591/page-26 about DA. Am worried l might make the wrong decision. Anybody able to advise, thks!


----------



## carlabell

Snowliss said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. Have read tons of reviews yestday n today. DA also one of my shortlisted surgeon for jaw reduction/V-line till l read on this threat http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/negative-clinic-experiences.873591/page-26 about DA. Am worried l might make the wrong decision. Anybody able to advise, thks!


 I think that every hospital has problems..and you are taking a risk with any hospital you go to
 just stick to what you feel is best for you
goodluck!


----------



## Snowliss

carlabell said:


> I think that every hospital has problems..and you are taking a risk with any hospital you go to
> just stick to what you feel is best for you
> goodluck!


Yea, guess l just need to go eith my gut feel. Thks..


----------



## lindajj605

I mean as long as the result is good and there


carlabell said:


> i assume that alot of the people on this thread are interested in DA hospital
> so i wanted to shared this! i saw on there snapchat that they posted a video on youtube.
> Ive noticed that ID  has alot of these videos and was hoping to see more of them at other hospitals...
> so s pretty excited to finally see what the inside of the hospital looks like, so i thought i would share





Haha yeah, I guess as long as the result is good and there are no problems. I was thinking about going to DA Plastic Surgery, Forever,  or Grand. I know Grand is a lot bigger. Probably one of the biggest, but one of my girl friend says Grand has a bad rep among the locals..... Anyone else have anymore reviews about DA Plastic Surgery?


----------



## tiffanyfah

I saw the news one girl in Thailand did rhinoplasty with DA and the doctor forgot gauze in her tummy. I guess doctor use her rib to do nose surgery. That's super scary!!!!
http://www.saraupdate.com/8580


----------



## zz111

tiffanyfah said:


> I saw the news one girl in Thailand did rhinoplasty with DA and the doctor forgot gauze in her tummy. I guess doctor use her rib to do nose surgery. That's super scary!!!!
> http://www.saraupdate.com/8580


that looks so scary!! can you translate?


----------



## lucykwa1988

LOL well at this rate I'll end up not going to Seoul at all.....


----------



## oreocream

krizzobizzle said:


> This review is awesome. Super detailed.
> 
> I am very close to going with D.A now.
> 
> I'm transgender, and the one thing you mentioned about pointy chins is true for me also. I just want a slimmer more natural chin and jawline, without with the over-contouring I often see.
> 
> Do you think it would be ok to go alone to Korea and recover with these 3 surgeries? ( Fat Graft / V-Line / Zygoma )
> 
> I worry I wont be able to look after myself. I am going in December if anyone else has Korea on their mind.
> 
> Jen



I'm a bit half hearted in replying positively about this though. DA is renowned for facial contouring, no doubt. But their patients are predominantly cisgender female East Asians. Even cisgender Caucasian women have problems finding a Korean surgeon who specializes in Caucasian facial bone structures. And you being transgender would make it even more challenging to find any doctor who specializes in Caucasian transgender patients. I'm sure I'm not the first one to advise this, but Thailand would be a better choice for your case. So do weigh your options carefully.


----------



## tiffanyfah

zz111 said:


> that looks so scary!! can you translate?



It was very big news in Thailand. She was interviewed by many TV channels and newspapers.

The victim show the screenshot of the conversation between her and the agency who brought her did surgery at DA. (This agency only bring the customer to DA I guess they get commission from them)

The agency push responsibility to DA, but DA doesn’t bother about her at all so the victim and her family went back to Korea again and sue them.


----------



## tiffanyfah

Here is the news from other website http://women.sanook.com/47865/


----------



## lucykwa1988

I watched a video on that Thai woman. She mentioned another Thai woman died in DA?! Is this true?


----------



## tiffanyfah

lucykwa1988 said:


> I watched a video on that Thai woman. She mentioned another Thai woman died in DA?! Is this true?


do you have the link of the video? I will find out.


----------



## lucykwa1988

Here you go-


Skip to 10:24. My Thai isn't very good, so I was unsure if it's in DA-- but she did mention that it was the same doctor who operated on her.


----------



## tiffanyfah

lucykwa1988 said:


> Here you go-
> 
> 
> Skip to 10:24. My Thai isn't very good, so I was unsure if it's in DA-- but she did mention that it was the same doctor who operated on her.




OMGGGGG!!! yes at 10:24 she mentioned that another Thai woman died in the clinic with same doctor who did the surgery for her. 

Right now I'm doing research like crazy because I want to go for surgery in January. DA is forever out of my list!!! 
We only have one face and one life!!! Please do more research girls!!


----------



## lucykwa1988

How come I didn't hear about this in the news? DA is my first choice too! I was planning on going in January. I emailed them about a week a go and no reply, yet. 
Are you going alone Tiffany? I'm currently in Thailand, but will be going back to Ireland soon. Hey if you need a travel buddy in Jan-- let me know


----------



## tiffanyfah

lucykwa1988 said:


> How come I didn't hear about this in the news? DA is my first choice too! I was planning on going in January. I emailed them about a week a go and no reply, yet.
> Are you going alone Tiffany? I'm currently in Thailand, but will be going back to Ireland soon. Hey if you need a travel buddy in Jan-- let me know


Oh so coincident!!! I’m planning to go there in Jan too but I haven’t decided what hospital I should go. Sigh.. Soooo difficult to make a decision. 
Btw my BF will accompany me to Korea but let’s exchange our contact! Do you have Line or Kakao? We can discuss more about plastic surgery ^^


----------



## oreocream

I need to get my Thai friend to translate the video. This scares me a lot. I'm planning to do zygoma next March and news like this is very off putting and discouraging. But it's good that would-be patients know about this case so they can make an informed decision whether or not to go to DA for surgery. I'm not going to DA, I'm going to View, but stuff like this can happen anywhere.


----------



## lucykwa1988

tiffanyfah said:


> Oh so coincident!!! I’m planning to go there in Jan too but I haven’t decided what hospital I should go. Sigh.. Soooo difficult to make a decision.
> Btw my BF will accompany me to Korea but let’s exchange our contact! Do you have Line or Kakao? We can discuss more about plastic surgery ^^


Hey Tiffany,

My LINE ID is 1988tjpj  

Yes that's true it could happen anywhere. I'm now left with having to find new clinics-- although can't lie I'm still very interested in D.A. It's been a week and they haven't contacted me back.


----------



## Trishsul

I am planning to go to DA for a revision next week. Now that i read this, i really don't know what to do


----------



## tiffanyfah

lucykwa1988 said:


> Hey Tiffany,
> 
> My LINE ID is 1988tjpj
> 
> Yes that's true it could happen anywhere. I'm now left with having to find new clinics-- although can't lie I'm still very interested in D.A. It's been a week and they haven't contacted me back.


I can't add you. User not found 
I PM my ID to you ok?


----------



## lucykwa1988

oreocream said:


> I need to get my Thai friend to translate the video. This scares me a lot. I'm planning to do zygoma next March and news like this is very off putting and discouraging. But it's good that would-be patients know about this case so they can make an informed decision whether or not to go to DA for surgery. I'm not going to DA, I'm going to View, but stuff like this can happen anywhere.



Hi Oreo,
I've been reading some of your previous post on View. Did you ever post your before and after? I'm now interested in them after reading your post (s).I'm looking to do facial contouring and double eye-lid surgery.


----------



## Vivaldii17

It's BA clinic (Before&After Cllinic)performed by Dr.Junesung Kim not DA hospital.


----------



## Vivaldii17

tiffanyfah said:


> OMGGGGG!!! yes at 10:24 she mentioned that another Thai woman died in the clinic with same doctor who did the surgery for her.
> 
> Right now I'm doing research like crazy because I want to go for surgery in January. DA is forever out of my list!!!
> We only have one face and one life!!! Please do more research girls!!


It's BA clinic (Before&After Cllinic)performed by Dr.Junesung Kim not DA hospital.


----------



## Trishsul

DO NOT go to DA, it's the worst clinic ever...! This is based on my experience with them for over a year... i held myself back to give any bad/negative opinions but the facts are too much. Not only the people who work there keep changing (consultants, translators), but they also don't seem to care about the patient's well being. More to the profits and how much money they can get out of you. PLEASE DO YOUR RESEARCH first, i really think most of the posts about DA are advertising now. I did not do much research before, only read some threads that contains "DA has no complaints" or "DA is good for facial contour and fat graft", and decided to do mine there. Seriously the worst decision of my life. Here's my background story

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anyone-in-seoul-from-nov-dec-2016-revision-at-da-update-review


----------



## Mumin86

Trishsul said:


> DO NOT go to DA, it's the worst clinic ever...! This is based on my experience with them for over a year... i held myself back to give any bad/negative opinions but the facts are too much. Not only the people who work there keep changing (consultants, translators), but they also don't seem to care about the patient's well being. More to the profits and how much money they can get out of you. PLEASE DO YOUR RESEARCH first, i really think most of the posts about DA are advertising now. I did not do much research before, only read some threads that contains "DA has no complaints" or "DA is good for facial contour and fat graft", and decided to do mine there. Seriously the worst decision of my life. Here's my background story
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anyone-in-seoul-from-nov-dec-2016-revision-at-da-update-review



Do you mind if I ask which doctor in DA that made unsatisfied result on your face?


----------



## ChoiJaeYoung

Every clinic has some accidents, however, without much proof we cannot despice a clinic. Clinics like grand and ID often have people protesting.  Also the clinic mentioned wasn't DA.


----------



## Shumun28

tinzy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> ***My name is Tina and I wanted to share my plastic surgery experience in Korea with DA Plastic Surgery. I was NOT paid or sponsored to advertise the clinic. You may see my before/after pictures on the clinic’s social media sites, but I volunteered for the staff to use them because I had such a positive experience. I just saw that another user posted her review on DA and she was a selected as a model for the clinic. I'll be giving you my perspective as an ordinary patient.***
> 
> *BACKGROUND:*
> *3 years before:*
> I went to a large well-known plastic surgery clinic in Gangnam. I had non-incisional eyelid surgery, epicanthoplasty, and rhinoplasty using a silicone implant and my own nasal cartilage for the tip. I had typical small eyes vertically and laterally. The consultant recommended non-incisional and I liked that it involved less healing time. My original nose was quite short so the doctor recommended lengthening it. My experience with this clinic was the typical “factory” experience.
> 
> *3 years later:*
> My eyes were very droopy and uneven. The epi was noticeably uneven as well as the eyelids. I was in obvious need of ptosis correction too. My nose tip became droopy and looked even more short than originally. It was also crooked and lacked any definition or shape. I HATED my nose and eyes so much. It was a little depressing seeing pictures of myself and I didn’t like looking at myself in the mirror. I would never go back to that clinic even if they fixed it for free.
> 
> *Spring/Summer 2016:*
> I started researching clinics for revision double eyelid and rhinoplasty. I narrowed it down to TLPS and Wonjin. Then I came on PurseForum. I saw a lot of posts mentioning TLPS, Wonjin, ID, View, MVP, Trend, Banobagi, etc. However there was one clinic I kept seeing pop up which was DAPRS. I had never heard of it before, but I noticed that users kept saying positive things about DA mainly in regards to facial contouring. I never thought about doing facial contouring before, but when I looked at the website I was so impressed with their results. They were dramatic, but not plastic monster looking. I did an online consultation request for eyes/nose revision and I received a quick reply the next day. Their English consultant was also very fluent so it made me feel even better. I don’t know about all of you, but my first impression of a clinic begins as soon as I contact them. Many other clinics took too long to reply or their lack of English ability made me uncomfortable. At this point my feeling toward DA was a good one.
> 
> My main point of contact was through a staff member named Sky. I could not have gone through this experience without her. She makes herself available for any questions/concerns and speaks English very well. She’s incredibly sweet and pretty—looks like doll! When I arrived at the clinic I also met another English-speaking staff member named Sarah who is also very helpful and friendly. I think a big part of why I enjoyed my time at DA was because of Sky and Sarah. I definitely plan to stay in contact with both of them because they’re two of the coolest people you will ever meet. I confirmed my arrival date with Sky and she set up my consultation. Easy!
> 
> *CONSULTATION DAY:*
> DA clinic is super easy to find and in a great location. I first met Sarah one of the English speaking staff members. She introduced herself and walked me into the clinic to help me get settled. The overall vibe of the clinic is clean and relaxing. It has a nice modern interior that makes you feel welcomed. I filled out my paperwork and then waited to consult with the doctors. At this point something took a hold of me. I originally came for just eye and nose revision. However, I thought since I’m here and Dr. Lee is one of the best surgeons in the world for facial contouring…I might as well? At this point I said to myself “why not?” and opted for a breast consultation too. #YOLO! After taking my “before” pictures it was time to meet the doctors. I was a little nervous, but I was feeling really good about everything once I was actually there in person.
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Lee (facial contouring):*
> Dr. Lee is the head of the clinic and one of the most talented surgeons for facial contouring. When I first met him I was surprised because he was quite young looking and actually pretty cute! Usually you’d expect an old and grumpy looking doctor to be the boss, but not in this case  I told him that I didn’t want a super fake look and I definitely didn’t want a pointy chin. He agreed and said that I didn’t need zygoma reduction because my face wasn’t that wide to begin with. He suggested slimming my jaw, moving my chin forward, and doing some fat grafting. He wasn’t pushy and didn’t suggest unnecessary procedures. I definitely have a lot of respect for him because his results with previous patients are absolutely stunning.
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Ahn (rhinoplasty):*
> Later I met with Dr. Ahn who did my rhinoplasty. He suggested lengthening my nose, which I 100% agreed with. He said that he would extend the tip of my nose because it was short and that the bridge was already high enough. The tip extension would be done through donated cartilage. I was a little nervous about this consult in particular because I hated my previous nose so much, but Dr. Ahn made it clear what he could achieve and that I wouldn’t be disappointed!
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Jang (eyes):*
> Dr. Jang is the only woman surgeon at the clinic and she is super cool—she’s like Superwoman! She also speaks English very well so I didn’t need Sky or Sarah to translate. She noted that my previous double eyelid surgery and epi were not done very well and that she would do her best to correct it. Dr. Jang recommended ptosis correction along with incisional double eyelid surgery. We also agreed to extend the outer corners too. She’s very meticulous with her work so I felt really good knowing that she was going to operate on me.
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Koo (breast):*
> Dr. Koo does DA’s breast augmentations. I thought about getting implants before in the U.S., but I was always scared it would look too big and fake. When I looked at Dr. Koo’s before/after pictures I immediately wanted him to do my breast augmentation. He has a good eye and knows what will look good on your body. He helps you achieve balance with your body proportions. I tried on a couple implant sizes using a bra. He went over the different types of implants, saline vs. silicone, teardrop vs. round, inframmary incision (under breast) vs. transaxillary incision (armpit). He definitely knows what will work best for you, so he helped guide me through these decisions. I ended up getting round silicone implants with an inframmary incision and we decided to go with 354cc. My implants are also made by Natrelle which is a high quality brand approved by the FDA and commonly used in the U.S.
> 
> It was a long day because I was getting so many surgeries, but I felt confident that I was in good hands. All of the doctors are extremely talented and knowledgeable. Of course they have busy schedules, but I never felt rushed. They made me feel comfortable by giving their honest opinions and assuring me that they would perform surgery with great care and safety. At the end of the day, their goal is simple: they want to make you look good.
> 
> I’m not going to post prices of the surgeries publicly. This is because everyone’s body is different and the prices will vary from case to case depending on severity. If you’re really concerned with costs, definitely email the clinic for an estimate with your pictures. I can honestly say they don't overcharge foreigners.
> 
> Surgery, recovery, and my concluding thoughts will be in the next post!


Hi can u please tell which clinic u been before ? Three years ago ? Might to pm me ? Let me know ?


----------



## satine502

I wanted to add onto Tina's experience

I had double eyelid revision at DA May 2017 with Dr. Jang. Straight to the point, no BS, will tell you if something doesn't look good, sweet and skilled (i'm still early on judging this since I'm still recovering). I had full incision DES with ptosis correction

My interpreter was Emily. Sweet australian English speaking Korean girl. She was very nice and patient with me. I had a little mini meltdown before going in since I was so scared. She gave me hugs to calm me down.

I consulted with a couple drs along the way, but for some reason Dr. Jang was my favorite. It's interesting because every Dr will suggest somethings lightly different, and you appreciate the variations in perception. All i can say is, WOW, I barely swelled or bruised post operatively. I'm about 1 week out, and my swelling is about 30 % of what it was with my first full incisional DES almost 10 years ago. 

all in all, DA is way more organized and efficient than TLPS where my gf had her eyes done. The girls working at DA were also better looking and nicer. I almost flipped my **** looking for my gf who had surgery at TL. Nobody knew what was going on or where she was. We will see how things settle in 6 months from now, but I personally liked Dr. Jang and DA


----------



## versible

I just notice that dr Jang isn't in DA any longer.. Anyone knows where she works now?


----------



## kotrad

versible said:


> I just notice that dr Jang isn't in DA any longer.. Anyone knows where she works now?



If the doctor is a board certified doctor and if you know his/her full name, you should be able to use prskorea website to check at what clinic the doctor is currently working, assuming he/she is employed of course


----------



## Tna_bai

Woww you're so pretty!!


----------



## meintea

tinzy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> ***My name is Tina and I wanted to share my plastic surgery experience in Korea with DA Plastic Surgery. I was NOT paid or sponsored to advertise the clinic. You may see my before/after pictures on the clinic’s social media sites, but I volunteered for the staff to use them because I had such a positive experience. I just saw that another user posted her review on DA and she was a selected as a model for the clinic. I'll be giving you my perspective as an ordinary patient.***
> 
> *BACKGROUND:*
> *3 years before:*
> I went to a large well-known plastic surgery clinic in Gangnam. I had non-incisional eyelid surgery, epicanthoplasty, and rhinoplasty using a silicone implant and my own nasal cartilage for the tip. I had typical small eyes vertically and laterally. The consultant recommended non-incisional and I liked that it involved less healing time. My original nose was quite short so the doctor recommended lengthening it. My experience with this clinic was the typical “factory” experience.
> 
> *3 years later:*
> My eyes were very droopy and uneven. The epi was noticeably uneven as well as the eyelids. I was in obvious need of ptosis correction too. My nose tip became droopy and looked even more short than originally. It was also crooked and lacked any definition or shape. I HATED my nose and eyes so much. It was a little depressing seeing pictures of myself and I didn’t like looking at myself in the mirror. I would never go back to that clinic even if they fixed it for free.
> 
> *Spring/Summer 2016:*
> I started researching clinics for revision double eyelid and rhinoplasty. I narrowed it down to TLPS and Wonjin. Then I came on PurseForum. I saw a lot of posts mentioning TLPS, Wonjin, ID, View, MVP, Trend, Banobagi, etc. However there was one clinic I kept seeing pop up which was DAPRS. I had never heard of it before, but I noticed that users kept saying positive things about DA mainly in regards to facial contouring. I never thought about doing facial contouring before, but when I looked at the website I was so impressed with their results. They were dramatic, but not plastic monster looking. I did an online consultation request for eyes/nose revision and I received a quick reply the next day. Their English consultant was also very fluent so it made me feel even better. I don’t know about all of you, but my first impression of a clinic begins as soon as I contact them. Many other clinics took too long to reply or their lack of English ability made me uncomfortable. At this point my feeling toward DA was a good one.
> 
> My main point of contact was through a staff member named Sky. I could not have gone through this experience without her. She makes herself available for any questions/concerns and speaks English very well. She’s incredibly sweet and pretty—looks like doll! When I arrived at the clinic I also met another English-speaking staff member named Sarah who is also very helpful and friendly. I think a big part of why I enjoyed my time at DA was because of Sky and Sarah. I definitely plan to stay in contact with both of them because they’re two of the coolest people you will ever meet. I confirmed my arrival date with Sky and she set up my consultation. Easy!
> 
> *CONSULTATION DAY:*
> DA clinic is super easy to find and in a great location. I first met Sarah one of the English speaking staff members. She introduced herself and walked me into the clinic to help me get settled. The overall vibe of the clinic is clean and relaxing. It has a nice modern interior that makes you feel welcomed. I filled out my paperwork and then waited to consult with the doctors. At this point something took a hold of me. I originally came for just eye and nose revision. However, I thought since I’m here and Dr. Lee is one of the best surgeons in the world for facial contouring…I might as well? At this point I said to myself “why not?” and opted for a breast consultation too. #YOLO! After taking my “before” pictures it was time to meet the doctors. I was a little nervous, but I was feeling really good about everything once I was actually there in person.
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Lee (facial contouring):*
> Dr. Lee is the head of the clinic and one of the most talented surgeons for facial contouring. When I first met him I was surprised because he was quite young looking and actually pretty cute! Usually you’d expect an old and grumpy looking doctor to be the boss, but not in this case  I told him that I didn’t want a super fake look and I definitely didn’t want a pointy chin. He agreed and said that I didn’t need zygoma reduction because my face wasn’t that wide to begin with. He suggested slimming my jaw, moving my chin forward, and doing some fat grafting. He wasn’t pushy and didn’t suggest unnecessary procedures. I definitely have a lot of respect for him because his results with previous patients are absolutely stunning.
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Ahn (rhinoplasty):*
> Later I met with Dr. Ahn who did my rhinoplasty. He suggested lengthening my nose, which I 100% agreed with. He said that he would extend the tip of my nose because it was short and that the bridge was already high enough. The tip extension would be done through donated cartilage. I was a little nervous about this consult in particular because I hated my previous nose so much, but Dr. Ahn made it clear what he could achieve and that I wouldn’t be disappointed!
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Jang (eyes):*
> Dr. Jang is the only woman surgeon at the clinic and she is super cool—she’s like Superwoman! She also speaks English very well so I didn’t need Sky or Sarah to translate. She noted that my previous double eyelid surgery and epi were not done very well and that she would do her best to correct it. Dr. Jang recommended ptosis correction along with incisional double eyelid surgery. We also agreed to extend the outer corners too. She’s very meticulous with her work so I felt really good knowing that she was going to operate on me.
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Koo (breast):*
> Dr. Koo does DA’s breast augmentations. I thought about getting implants before in the U.S., but I was always scared it would look too big and fake. When I looked at Dr. Koo’s before/after pictures I immediately wanted him to do my breast augmentation. He has a good eye and knows what will look good on your body. He helps you achieve balance with your body proportions. I tried on a couple implant sizes using a bra. He went over the different types of implants, saline vs. silicone, teardrop vs. round, inframmary incision (under breast) vs. transaxillary incision (armpit). He definitely knows what will work best for you, so he helped guide me through these decisions. I ended up getting round silicone implants with an inframmary incision and we decided to go with 354cc. My implants are also made by Natrelle which is a high quality brand approved by the FDA and commonly used in the U.S.
> 
> It was a long day because I was getting so many surgeries, but I felt confident that I was in good hands. All of the doctors are extremely talented and knowledgeable. Of course they have busy schedules, but I never felt rushed. They made me feel comfortable by giving their honest opinions and assuring me that they would perform surgery with great care and safety. At the end of the day, their goal is simple: they want to make you look good.
> 
> I’m not going to post prices of the surgeries publicly. This is because everyone’s body is different and the prices will vary from case to case depending on severity. If you’re really concerned with costs, definitely email the clinic for an estimate with your pictures. I can honestly say they don't overcharge foreigners.
> 
> Surgery, recovery, and my concluding thoughts will be in the next post!



Hi @tinzy! Your results look amazing and I am so happy that you had a good experience too! I know this may be a long shot as you had posted more than a year ago, but I wanted to ask (if you are comfortable answering) roughly how much were you charged for genioplasty, eye surgery (DES & epi) and rhinoplasty with cartilage? I am interested in DA but want to know what I should expect in terms of costs. 

Also, were they able to help you buy medication or you had to go on your own? Did they provide any pumpkin porridge, etc.? Did they provide transportation to and from DA and your place of stay for all your appointments? 

How are your results 1-2 years post op?

Please let me know if you could  Thank you


----------



## MissOrange

tiffanyfah said:


> OMGGGGG!!! yes at 10:24 she mentioned that another Thai woman died in the clinic with same doctor who did the surgery for her.
> 
> Right now I'm doing research like crazy because I want to go for surgery in January. DA is forever out of my list!!!
> We only have one face and one life!!! Please do more research girls!!


Oh my word @tiffanyfah why am I just learning this! I swear after my last surgery at DA in April 2017 I was terrified I almost died as I could not breathe post waking up from their GA. I wondered why their consent form made you sign that you are aware of a horrible GA and aware of death. It felt like they were covering themselves for any complications. After that GA, I swore I would never go back to DA. I had only tried DA as I managed to negotiate hard for 3 cheap fgs but that recovery and the fg distortion was too much. Never again. Also while waiting hours for my surgery I heard a poor man moaning in pain in a room opposite and thought wow why don't the nurses give him stronger analgaesia?


----------



## Trishsul

I just hope DA will stop creating botched jobs and bear the responsibility.... i am still paying from DA’s botched job and it’s been year 3 now  

Hopefully no one got trapped by DA anymore and if people go there i really hope the doctors can deliver good results unlike what they did to me


----------



## shyshy1115

MissOrange said:


> Oh my word @tiffanyfah why am I just learning this! I swear after my last surgery at DA in April 2017 I was terrified I almost died as I could not breathe post waking up from their GA. I wondered why their consent form made you sign that you are aware of a horrible GA and aware of death. It felt like they were covering themselves for any complications. After that GA, I swore I would never go back to DA. I had only tried DA as I managed to negotiate hard for 3 cheap fgs but that recovery and the fg distortion was too much. Never again. Also while waiting hours for my surgery I heard a poor man moaning in pain in a room opposite and thought wow why don't the nurses give him stronger analgaesia?




 hi there, 

I was wondering what procedure did you get done and with which doctor?>  I'm heading there in feb and now I'm scared = O !! thank you in advance


----------



## Poppingcandy

Daprs seems to have mixed reviews. Seems scary to me.


----------



## DOLLH0USE

tinzy said:


> ***My name is Tina and I wanted to share my plastic surgery experience in Korea with DA Plastic Surgery. *I was NOT paid or sponsored to advertise the clinic. *You may see my before/after pictures on the clinic’s social media sites, but I volunteered for the staff to use them because I had such a positive experience. I just saw that another user posted her review on DA and *she was a selected as a model for the clinic. *I'll be giving you my perspective as an ordinary patient.***


Oh wow.

We were both selected as models and stayed at the same guesthouse. We received our surgeries for free. I guess DA told her to say she paid for the surgeries in her review. We were both rushed out of the recovery room because they were closed on a Sunday (or for the night- if I remember correctly) while still recovery from anesthesia and I was gagging in the taxi to the guesthouse. The English translators were awesome as mentioned but I have sagging from facial contouring. I’m considering going back to fix my problems but need to do more research because of mixed reviews that I’m just only now noticing. I have asked if I can return as a model because of my sagging issues and now waiting on reply.


----------



## Lelee123456

Whe


tinzy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> ***My name is Tina and I wanted to share my plastic surgery experience in Korea with DA Plastic Surgery. I was NOT paid or sponsored to advertise the clinic. You may see my before/after pictures on the clinic’s social media sites, but I volunteered for the staff to use them because I had such a positive experience. I just saw that another user posted her review on DA and she was a selected as a model for the clinic. I'll be giving you my perspective as an ordinary patient.***
> 
> *BACKGROUND:*
> *3 years before:*
> I went to a large well-known plastic surgery clinic in Gangnam. I had non-incisional eyelid surgery, epicanthoplasty, and rhinoplasty using a silicone implant and my own nasal cartilage for the tip. I had typical small eyes vertically and laterally. The consultant recommended non-incisional and I liked that it involved less healing time. My original nose was quite short so the doctor recommended lengthening it. My experience with this clinic was the typical “factory” experience.
> 
> *3 years later:*
> My eyes were very droopy and uneven. The epi was noticeably uneven as well as the eyelids. I was in obvious need of ptosis correction too. My nose tip became droopy and looked even more short than originally. It was also crooked and lacked any definition or shape. I HATED my nose and eyes so much. It was a little depressing seeing pictures of myself and I didn’t like looking at myself in the mirror. I would never go back to that clinic even if they fixed it for free.
> 
> *Spring/Summer 2016:*
> I started researching clinics for revision double eyelid and rhinoplasty. I narrowed it down to TLPS and Wonjin. Then I came on PurseForum. I saw a lot of posts mentioning TLPS, Wonjin, ID, View, MVP, Trend, Banobagi, etc. However there was one clinic I kept seeing pop up which was DAPRS. I had never heard of it before, but I noticed that users kept saying positive things about DA mainly in regards to facial contouring. I never thought about doing facial contouring before, but when I looked at the website I was so impressed with their results. They were dramatic, but not plastic monster looking. I did an online consultation request for eyes/nose revision and I received a quick reply the next day. Their English consultant was also very fluent so it made me feel even better. I don’t know about all of you, but my first impression of a clinic begins as soon as I contact them. Many other clinics took too long to reply or their lack of English ability made me uncomfortable. At this point my feeling toward DA was a good one.
> 
> My main point of contact was through a staff member named Sky. I could not have gone through this experience without her. She makes herself available for any questions/concerns and speaks English very well. She’s incredibly sweet and pretty—looks like doll! When I arrived at the clinic I also met another English-speaking staff member named Sarah who is also very helpful and friendly. I think a big part of why I enjoyed my time at DA was because of Sky and Sarah. I definitely plan to stay in contact with both of them because they’re two of the coolest people you will ever meet. I confirmed my arrival date with Sky and she set up my consultation. Easy!
> 
> *CONSULTATION DAY:*
> DA clinic is super easy to find and in a great location. I first met Sarah one of the English speaking staff members. She introduced herself and walked me into the clinic to help me get settled. The overall vibe of the clinic is clean and relaxing. It has a nice modern interior that makes you feel welcomed. I filled out my paperwork and then waited to consult with the doctors. At this point something took a hold of me. I originally came for just eye and nose revision. However, I thought since I’m here and Dr. Lee is one of the best surgeons in the world for facial contouring…I might as well? At this point I said to myself “why not?” and opted for a breast consultation too. #YOLO! After taking my “before” pictures it was time to meet the doctors. I was a little nervous, but I was feeling really good about everything once I was actually there in person.
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Lee (facial contouring):*
> Dr. Lee is the head of the clinic and one of the most talented surgeons for facial contouring. When I first met him I was surprised because he was quite young looking and actually pretty cute! Usually you’d expect an old and grumpy looking doctor to be the boss, but not in this case  I told him that I didn’t want a super fake look and I definitely didn’t want a pointy chin. He agreed and said that I didn’t need zygoma reduction because my face wasn’t that wide to begin with. He suggested slimming my jaw, moving my chin forward, and doing some fat grafting. He wasn’t pushy and didn’t suggest unnecessary procedures. I definitely have a lot of respect for him because his results with previous patients are absolutely stunning.
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Ahn (rhinoplasty):*
> Later I met with Dr. Ahn who did my rhinoplasty. He suggested lengthening my nose, which I 100% agreed with. He said that he would extend the tip of my nose because it was short and that the bridge was already high enough. The tip extension would be done through donated cartilage. I was a little nervous about this consult in particular because I hated my previous nose so much, but Dr. Ahn made it clear what he could achieve and that I wouldn’t be disappointed!
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Jang (eyes):*
> Dr. Jang is the only woman surgeon at the clinic and she is super cool—she’s like Superwoman! She also speaks English very well so I didn’t need Sky or Sarah to translate. She noted that my previous double eyelid surgery and epi were not done very well and that she would do her best to correct it. Dr. Jang recommended ptosis correction along with incisional double eyelid surgery. We also agreed to extend the outer corners too. She’s very meticulous with her work so I felt really good knowing that she was going to operate on me.
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Koo (breast):*
> Dr. Koo does DA’s breast augmentations. I thought about getting implants before in the U.S., but I was always scared it would look too big and fake. When I looked at Dr. Koo’s before/after pictures I immediately wanted him to do my breast augmentation. He has a good eye and knows what will look good on your body. He helps you achieve balance with your body proportions. I tried on a couple implant sizes using a bra. He went over the different types of implants, saline vs. silicone, teardrop vs. round, inframmary incision (under breast) vs. transaxillary incision (armpit). He definitely knows what will work best for you, so he helped guide me through these decisions. I ended up getting round silicone implants with an inframmary incision and we decided to go with 354cc. My implants are also made by Natrelle which is a high quality brand approved by the FDA and commonly used in the U.S.
> 
> It was a long day because I was getting so many surgeries, but I felt confident that I was in good hands. All of the doctors are extremely talented and knowledgeable. Of course they have busy schedules, but I never felt rushed. They made me feel comfortable by giving their honest opinions and assuring me that they would perform surgery with great care and safety. At the end of the day, their goal is simple: they want to make you look good.
> 
> I’m not going to post prices of the surgeries publicly. This is because everyone’s body is different and the prices will vary from case to case depending on severity. If you’re really concerned with costs, definitely email the clinic for an estimate with your pictures. I can honestly say they don't overcharge foreigners.
> 
> Surgery, recovery, and my concluding thoughts will be in the next post!


When you go Korea, which place is better stay for foreigners who go to Korea for plastic surgery ?


tinzy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> ***My name is Tina and I wanted to share my plastic surgery experience in Korea with DA Plastic Surgery. I was NOT paid or sponsored to advertise the clinic. You may see my before/after pictures on the clinic’s social media sites, but I volunteered for the staff to use them because I had such a positive experience. I just saw that another user posted her review on DA and she was a selected as a model for the clinic. I'll be giving you my perspective as an ordinary patient.***
> 
> *BACKGROUND:*
> *3 years before:*
> I went to a large well-known plastic surgery clinic in Gangnam. I had non-incisional eyelid surgery, epicanthoplasty, and rhinoplasty using a silicone implant and my own nasal cartilage for the tip. I had typical small eyes vertically and laterally. The consultant recommended non-incisional and I liked that it involved less healing time. My original nose was quite short so the doctor recommended lengthening it. My experience with this clinic was the typical “factory” experience.
> 
> *3 years later:*
> My eyes were very droopy and uneven. The epi was noticeably uneven as well as the eyelids. I was in obvious need of ptosis correction too. My nose tip became droopy and looked even more short than originally. It was also crooked and lacked any definition or shape. I HATED my nose and eyes so much. It was a little depressing seeing pictures of myself and I didn’t like looking at myself in the mirror. I would never go back to that clinic even if they fixed it for free.
> 
> *Spring/Summer 2016:*
> I started researching clinics for revision double eyelid and rhinoplasty. I narrowed it down to TLPS and Wonjin. Then I came on PurseForum. I saw a lot of posts mentioning TLPS, Wonjin, ID, View, MVP, Trend, Banobagi, etc. However there was one clinic I kept seeing pop up which was DAPRS. I had never heard of it before, but I noticed that users kept saying positive things about DA mainly in regards to facial contouring. I never thought about doing facial contouring before, but when I looked at the website I was so impressed with their results. They were dramatic, but not plastic monster looking. I did an online consultation request for eyes/nose revision and I received a quick reply the next day. Their English consultant was also very fluent so it made me feel even better. I don’t know about all of you, but my first impression of a clinic begins as soon as I contact them. Many other clinics took too long to reply or their lack of English ability made me uncomfortable. At this point my feeling toward DA was a good one.
> 
> My main point of contact was through a staff member named Sky. I could not have gone through this experience without her. She makes herself available for any questions/concerns and speaks English very well. She’s incredibly sweet and pretty—looks like doll! When I arrived at the clinic I also met another English-speaking staff member named Sarah who is also very helpful and friendly. I think a big part of why I enjoyed my time at DA was because of Sky and Sarah. I definitely plan to stay in contact with both of them because they’re two of the coolest people you will ever meet. I confirmed my arrival date with Sky and she set up my consultation. Easy!
> 
> *CONSULTATION DAY:*
> DA clinic is super easy to find and in a great location. I first met Sarah one of the English speaking staff members. She introduced herself and walked me into the clinic to help me get settled. The overall vibe of the clinic is clean and relaxing. It has a nice modern interior that makes you feel welcomed. I filled out my paperwork and then waited to consult with the doctors. At this point something took a hold of me. I originally came for just eye and nose revision. However, I thought since I’m here and Dr. Lee is one of the best surgeons in the world for facial contouring…I might as well? At this point I said to myself “why not?” and opted for a breast consultation too. #YOLO! After taking my “before” pictures it was time to meet the doctors. I was a little nervous, but I was feeling really good about everything once I was actually there in person.
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Lee (facial contouring):*
> Dr. Lee is the head of the clinic and one of the most talented surgeons for facial contouring. When I first met him I was surprised because he was quite young looking and actually pretty cute! Usually you’d expect an old and grumpy looking doctor to be the boss, but not in this case  I told him that I didn’t want a super fake look and I definitely didn’t want a pointy chin. He agreed and said that I didn’t need zygoma reduction because my face wasn’t that wide to begin with. He suggested slimming my jaw, moving my chin forward, and doing some fat grafting. He wasn’t pushy and didn’t suggest unnecessary procedures. I definitely have a lot of respect for him because his results with previous patients are absolutely stunning.
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Ahn (rhinoplasty):*
> Later I met with Dr. Ahn who did my rhinoplasty. He suggested lengthening my nose, which I 100% agreed with. He said that he would extend the tip of my nose because it was short and that the bridge was already high enough. The tip extension would be done through donated cartilage. I was a little nervous about this consult in particular because I hated my previous nose so much, but Dr. Ahn made it clear what he could achieve and that I wouldn’t be disappointed!
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Jang (eyes):*
> Dr. Jang is the only woman surgeon at the clinic and she is super cool—she’s like Superwoman! She also speaks English very well so I didn’t need Sky or Sarah to translate. She noted that my previous double eyelid surgery and epi were not done very well and that she would do her best to correct it. Dr. Jang recommended ptosis correction along with incisional double eyelid surgery. We also agreed to extend the outer corners too. She’s very meticulous with her work so I felt really good knowing that she was going to operate on me.
> 
> *Consult w/ Dr. Koo (breast):*
> Dr. Koo does DA’s breast augmentations. I thought about getting implants before in the U.S., but I was always scared it would look too big and fake. When I looked at Dr. Koo’s before/after pictures I immediately wanted him to do my breast augmentation. He has a good eye and knows what will look good on your body. He helps you achieve balance with your body proportions. I tried on a couple implant sizes using a bra. He went over the different types of implants, saline vs. silicone, teardrop vs. round, inframmary incision (under breast) vs. transaxillary incision (armpit). He definitely knows what will work best for you, so he helped guide me through these decisions. I ended up getting round silicone implants with an inframmary incision and we decided to go with 354cc. My implants are also made by Natrelle which is a high quality brand approved by the FDA and commonly used in the U.S.
> 
> It was a long day because I was getting so many surgeries, but I felt confident that I was in good hands. All of the doctors are extremely talented and knowledgeable. Of course they have busy schedules, but I never felt rushed. They made me feel comfortable by giving their honest opinions and assuring me that they would perform surgery with great care and safety. At the end of the day, their goal is simple: they want to make you look good.
> 
> I’m not going to post prices of the surgeries publicly. This is because everyone’s body is different and the prices will vary from case to case depending on severity. If you’re really concerned with costs, definitely email the clinic for an estimate with your pictures. I can honestly say they don't overcharge foreigners.
> 
> Surgery, recovery, and my concluding thoughts will be in the next post!


Wow I love your result. It is so pretty. I also wanted to do eyes nose and V line shaped. What are your recommendations to reduce scars and deswelling after surgeries .


----------



## looksmaxer

Parallel double eyelids really suits you.


----------



## Lelee123456

DOLLH0USE said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> We were both selected as models and stayed at the same guesthouse. We received our surgeries for free. I guess DA told her to say she paid for the surgeries in her review. We were both rushed out of the recovery room because they were closed on a Sunday (or for the night- if I remember correctly) while still recovery from anesthesia and I was gagging in the taxi to the guesthouse. The English translators were awesome as mentioned but I have sagging from facial contouring. I’m considering going back to fix my problems but need to do more research because of mixed reviews that I’m just only now noticing. I have asked if I can return as a model because of my sagging issues and now waiting on reply.


 I wanted to have facial contouring . How much does it cost ?


----------



## margaresorin

Thank you for giving us a super detailed review of DA and your surgery experience. Now I think I should consider DA too. 
Btw love your result, you look so pretty!


----------



## T0KKI

Trishsul said:


> I just hope DA will stop creating botched jobs and bear the responsibility.... i am still paying from DA’s botched job and it’s been year 3 now
> 
> Hopefully no one got trapped by DA anymore and if people go there i really hope the doctors can deliver good results unlike what they did to me


 Who was your doctor for DA? I'm highly considering going to DA for my revisional rhinoplasty and DES... Please let me know as I am going soon and would like to avoid that doctor >< I'm so sorry to hear what happened to you.


----------



## Backtoblack18

Does she update ? Her results were nice


----------

